# Neutechnik A01 Jigsaw Super Set



## DRM (22 Jan 2015)

During my trawl of the internet searching for guidance on scroll saws I stumbled upon the Jigsaw Super Set. This is a potentially 7 part attachment set for a jigsaw that produces straight cuts, 90 degree cuts, angled cuts, circles 45 - 200 and a scroll saw attachment. Total cost £176 for the seven parts which gives a saving of nearly £60 from buying the 7 parts separately. Control of the jig-saw blade is achieved by placing the blade between two rollers. The web site has a couple of videos that demonstrate the various parts in action.

I considered using this at the start of my scroll saw career but did not want the double costs. However I did wonder if the experienced and knowledgeable members considered it a suitable wood working starter kit for someone with little or no cutting tools.


----------



## martinka (22 Jan 2015)

Definitely NOT a substitute for a scroll saw. I would much rather have a budget scroll saw than this. Of course, it would depend on what you want to use it for, but you wouldn't be able to do the detail work that you can do on a scroll saw. It strikes me as being one of those gadgets that looks like a good idea, but when you buy it it never gets used.


----------



## nadnerb (22 Jan 2015)

I wouldn't think much of it, as Martin said it is not a substitute for a scroll saw.
Regards
Brendan


----------

